# What to upgrade FIRST?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I was wanting to do a little poll. I am currently am running the following;
1x Yamaha Natural Sound Stereo Receiver RX-V480 (Receiver) 
1x Mitsubishi VS-4551 (TV)
1x Polk Audio CSi25 (Center Speaker)
2x Polk Audio R50 (Tower Speakers)
2x Sony SS-U4030 (Surround Speakers)
1x KLH E-12DBN (Subwoofer)
Acoustic Research 18 ga. Performance Series Speaker Wire

I was thinking of buying the SVS PB13 Ultra. But was wanting the advice from others first to see if theres something else I should consider first.


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would say the SVS PB13 ultra would be a great place to start besides you already know you want it:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The PB13 will definitely make a huge impact on your system.

What kind of budget are we looking at for the upgrade process?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, a PB13 Ultra would make the most impact. Replacing your receiver may be a good place to also start.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So, if I were to buy a AVR, what would you guys recommend to get for under 1K


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hands down the Onkyo TX SR876 Its the best bang for the buck for under $1000


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Hands down the Onkyo TX SR876 Its the best bang for the buck for under $1000


Why do you say the Onkyo tx-sr876, the reason I asked, because a posted a thread asking kinda that question. Why not sr806?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 806 is not a bad receiver have a look here for more info on that subject. The 876 does not have these issues. If you can still get the 805 you would be alot better off if you dont want to step up to the 876.


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The 806 is not a bad receiver have a look here for more info on that subject. The 876 does not have these issues. If you can still get the 805 you would be alot better off if you dont want to step up to the 876.


I really like the 876, and that is what I will probably get, I just wanted your opinion on it:hail:


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmmm, both the EPIK and SVS look good stat wise. But there are a couple things i dont really know about, so I will ask.

How long should I expect electronic equipment to continue working?

I don't know how reliable a reliable machine should be. Should I ask more specifically? ok I will do that too.

How long should I expect my sub to last?

What parts of a sub should go bad first?

Should a warranty cover me, and how long "should" they last?

And I am wary about buying from "the new kid on the block"...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, electronics will fail at some point but if taken care of they will last years. When I say taken care of I mean Keep it cool, (over heating is a major cause of failure) blow the dust out from time to time, and use a good surge protector on the power cord. I have a receiver in my living room that is almost 10 years old and still works fine.
Subs are like any speaker I have speakers that I bought 15 years ago and they still sound and look like new today (you get what you pay for).


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, well. My dads' old reciever, the Yamaha RX-V480 is fairly old and is still working good.

However, I am starting to hear a popping sound, like a surge of electricity goes through. It happens to one speaker every once and a while. Any random speaker, like a front left, than later a right rear, than later the center, etc.

So would ya say its time to retire the AVR at this point?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Their are so many reasons to upgrade now, one of the main reasons is HDMI connections and the newest uncompressed audio formats available on BluRay movies.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

But im running a Mitsubishi VS-4551 (TV), which is like...14 years old. No HDMI, or component for that matter. so no need for HD...


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

I would upgrade your tv then if it doesnt have HDMI, plus that tv has done its job, time for an upgrade!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I see your point but you have to start somewhere and seeing as the receiver you have is on its way out you should get something decent or you will regret it down the road. Its always a good idea to future proof your system as much as possible.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, thats what I was thinking. Was just combating the listed reasons. But, I guess the AVR had a good run. It needed to be replaced anyways.

But I have never over heated any of my components, besides my 360, but thats a totally diff reason, and not of my own in fact.


----------

